# Can creatine cause kidney stone?



## nkira (Apr 30, 2009)

Is it possible? 

Most of the instructions on packing advice to increase water intake.But if one end's up drinking less water at the same time continues to take creatine then what are the chances of developing kidney stone?

What other supps can lead to development of kidney stone if not properly used?


----------



## tatteredsaint (May 3, 2009)

I'm not sure I have heard that some european countries don't allow creatine for some reason and it's just like the protien thing everyone has an opinion on what the benefiets-damages are, I would say any supplement that recommends drinking a lot of water to avoid dehydration could have a possibility of helping cause kidney stones if the directions aren't followed


----------



## nkira (May 3, 2009)

Appreciate your response, I was just googling to see if there was any link & wanted to get some ones opinion on it.

Now, I know that creatine is a well research & proven supplement no doubt about  that, I am honestly not looking for any debate here, I was just curious.

But,

Here's what I found,

"Creatine supplementation, in the dosages commonly used, results in urinary concentrations that are 90 times greater than normal. The long term effects of this have not been investigated, but there is possibility for a variety of nephrotoxic, i.e., kidney damaging, events. There is potential for direct toxicity on renal tubules where urine is formed, and for acceleration of kidney stone formation. Recently, a baseball player for the Houston Astros was determined to have suffered from dehydration, kidney stones, and transient kidney damage as the result of creatine supplementation. Additionally, the deaths of 3 collegiate wrestlers this past year are being investigated to determine what role creatine supplementation may have played."

Source

I searched it on Pubmed too & not a single study confirmed -ve effects in relation to kidney.


----------



## tatteredsaint (May 3, 2009)

I really don't think they have any long term studies for creatine one of my physiology professors used to preach quite a bit about how creatine elevates the levels of creatinine in your body to levels that eventually will cause damage of the kidneys I just make sure I cycle it no more than 3 months on 1 month off I just megadose Xtend on the off period


----------



## nkira (May 4, 2009)

I agree that cycling is important. What is Megadose Xtend?


----------



## Chubby (May 4, 2009)

nkira said:


> What is Xtend?


Scivation Xtend, 30 servings


----------



## nkira (May 4, 2009)

Thanks Chobby....


----------



## Tank316 (May 4, 2009)

> Additionally, the deaths of 3 collegiate wrestlers this past year are being investigated to determine what role creatine supplementation may have played."


I'm trying to start a war here, but this bothers me greatly.
Being a former wrestler, and NOT having to do a sevre cut like wrestlers do, i witnessed many stupid attempts to drop the wt. And these guys wouldnt just try to loose a pound or 2, it was 6-8-10 lbs. Exlax,not drinking,not eating,spitting, sauna suits..this goes on. Can the body take this for wk in and wk out..No It Cant. To point a finger at creatine.....


----------



## T_man (May 4, 2009)

can products which stimulate vasodilation help with circulatory problems??
my mum's hand goes really itchy and red when its cold and the doc said it was due to circulatory problems. Now I have the same red-hand-itis thing in my right hand but it happens when i'm hot. This also occurs in my right foot.

Or does this just mean I've become lazy and need to get off my fat ass and do some running?


----------



## Whatsaroid? (May 4, 2009)

T_man said:


> can products which stimulate vasodilation help with circulatory problems??
> my mum's hand goes really itchy and red when its cold and the doc said it was due to circulatory problems. Now I have the same red-hand-itis thing in my right hand but it happens when i'm hot. This also occurs in my right foot.
> 
> Or does this just mean I've become lazy and need to get off my fat ass and do some running?



Well circulatory problems can be from a host of things and can lead to a lot of symptoms so if you already have a clue you may have these problems are they run in your family (Such as High Blood Pressure, Blood Clots Ect) its good that you take steps to prevent or lower the outcome. 

I'd suggest going on walks if not running to improve vascular health, supplement fish out and good daily vitamin and take it easy on fast food. 

Circulatory problems run in my family pretty strong so I take my own advice to help lower the risk of these issues becoming a serious problem in my future. 

Supps I'd suggest 
Cycle support/Life supprt you can google it 
Our company brand EFA's our the best blend I've ever seen. (for your fish oil, cla and omega 3's) 

Disclaimer 
I'm not a doctor so take my advice as suggestions.


----------



## ironman4 (May 4, 2009)

I've never heard of this before.
I certainly hope not!

Luckily I've never been much of a creatine user


----------



## T_man (May 4, 2009)

Whatsaroid? said:


> Well circulatory problems can be from a host of things and can lead to a lot of symptoms so if you already have a clue you may have these problems are they run in your family (Such as High Blood Pressure, Blood Clots Ect) its good that you take steps to prevent or lower the outcome.
> 
> I'd suggest going on walks if not running to improve vascular health, supplement fish out and good daily vitamin and take it easy on fast food.
> 
> ...



i wanna buy ironmaglabs supps but whenever I tried purchasing anything outside the UK they dont accept my debit card


----------



## Whatsaroid? (May 4, 2009)

T_man said:


> i wanna buy ironmaglabs supps but whenever I tried purchasing anything outside the UK they dont accept my debit card



Weird, I'll look into this for you. Also have you tried contacting your bank in seeing if they have restrictions are anything like that? I would contact my bank and ask why would this happen but I'm in the US so I doubt if they would know, but I'll ask since I have to call anyway.


----------



## Whatsaroid? (May 4, 2009)

ironman4 said:


> I've never heard of this before.
> I certainly hope not!
> 
> Luckily I've never been much of a creatine user



I had a friend that took creatine year round for two to three years and started to pee blood. It was weird and scary but not sure what else he did as we stopped talking shortly after that. Sce then I don' like to take creatine longer then two months without cycling off.


----------



## tatteredsaint (May 4, 2009)

nkira said:


> I agree that cycling is important. What is Megadose Xtend?



to megadose scivation xtend is just to use at least an etra serving or 2 a day it helps recovery quite a bit


----------



## T_man (May 4, 2009)

there's just no option for a debit card thats all. I can only use it in europe

btw sry for hijacking this thread 

is creatine's risks worth the gains in the end??


----------



## Arnold (May 4, 2009)

T_man said:


> i wanna buy ironmaglabs supps but whenever I tried purchasing anything outside the UK they dont accept my debit card



we don't ship international, but Bodybuilding.com does.


----------



## Whatsaroid? (May 4, 2009)

Prince said:


> we don't ship international, but Bodybuilding.com does.



You beat me to it



T_man said:


> i wanna buy ironmaglabs supps but whenever I tried purchasing anything outside the UK they dont accept my debit card



Did you mean anything outside the UK or just our site?


----------



## Kevsworld (May 4, 2009)

I sincerely doubt creatine could cause kidney stones.


----------



## T_man (May 7, 2009)

Whatsaroid? said:


> You beat me to it
> 
> 
> 
> Did you mean anything outside the UK or just our site?



most sites outside UK.

And the problem isn't the shipping but the type of card accepted. I have a debit card. It's sort of like a credit card but it doesn't allow you to purchase on credit. The only purchases u can make is with money already deposited in the account.


----------



## nkira (May 8, 2009)

T Man, have you tried using pay pal with your debit card?


----------



## T_man (May 8, 2009)

i can use paypal yes


----------



## bbermikel (May 10, 2009)

Not if you drink enough water.


----------



## nkira (May 10, 2009)

bbermikel welcome to the forum. Btw you CAN NOT advertise others bodybuilding/fitness boards or supplement sites in your signatures (unless they link back to IronMagazine).

Read Rules here


----------

